# [Test] Scythe Quiet Drive



## Medina (13. August 2008)

Da vorgestern das Scythe Quiet Drive von Crashstyle bei mir eingetroffen ist und ich von Quantenslipstream drum gebeten wurde da einige Ergebnisse zu posten, hab ich mir gedacht mach ich doch gleich nen kleinen Test und berichte euch die Ergebnisse.

Eingebaut wird meine ExcelStor Technology J8160S mit 160GB 8MB Cache
Die ist schon recht alt , ich glaub 2 Jahre hat die schon.

Das ist das gute Stück:
Alle Komponenten auf einen Blick



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der untere Teil des Dämmgehäuse...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und der dazugehörige Deckel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boden des Inneren Gehäuse...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und Deckel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zwei Wärmeleitpads



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Lieferung waren dazu noch ein Handbuch zum Einbau, das gut verständlich geschrieben war.
Zwei verschiedene Schraubenarten. 4 um das Innere Gehäuse zu befestigen und 6 um das äußere, schwarze Gehäuse festzuschrauben.

In der Originallieferung befindet sich wohl noch etwas mehr Zubehör, was ich allerdings nicht weis.

Ich bitte die kleinen Kratzer auf der Oberfläche der einzellnen Teile zu entschuldigen. Es wurde im gebrauchten Zusand erworben.

Hier die Spezifikationen von der Scythe HP:

*Modellname:*
Quiet Drive Festplattengehäuse 
*Modell-Nr.:*
SQD-1000 
*Hersteller:*
Scythe Co., Ltd. Japan 
*Maße:*
145 x 198 x 36,5mm 
*Festplatten-Typ:*
Parallel & Serial ATA 
*Einbauschacht:*
Standard 5,25" Schacht 
*Gewicht:*
860g 
*Innenraumstruktur:*
Vierfache Innenstruktur mit doppelter Geräuschdämmung, Hitzeverteilung und Dämmung 
*Kühlung:
*Doppelte Hitzeverteilungsmethode + Wärmeleitpads  
*Befestigung:*
Gummientkoppler


----------



## Medina (13. August 2008)

*Der Zusammen- / Einbau*:
Teil 1


Das mitgelieferte Verlängerungskabel für Daten und Strom anschließen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann zunächst der Deckel des inneren Gehäuse auf die Unterseite der Festplatte gelegt und das in die Schale des inneren Geäuses gelegt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und zwar genau so, dass die Löcher für die Schrauben offen liegen. Verständlich oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die kleinen silbernen Schrauben reindrehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hatte ich aus irgendeinem Grund das Problem, dass die mitgelieferten Schrauben zu klein waren, um durch die 2 Schichten inneren Gehäuses die Windungen der Festplatte selber zu erreichen. Zum Glück hatte ich aber noch passende Schrauben parat die etwas länger, und so passend waren.
(Oben die mitgelieferte, unten die eigene Schraube, zum Vergleich)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächster Schritt. Die Wärmeleitpads auf beiden Seiten anbringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze wird dann in die untere Schale des äußeren Gehäuse gelegt, sodass die Kabel, wenn man von vorne draufschaut, sich recht oben befinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss nur noch den Deckel des äußeren gehäuse drauf...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und mit den mitgelieferten Schrauben, die dieses mal passen zusammengefügt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medina (13. August 2008)

Teil 2

Der Einbau in das Gehäuse gestaltet sich in der Regel genauso wie bei einem normalen Laufwerk.
Sollten sich aber Kabel, dir aufgrund des Kabelmanagements, in dem Laufwerksschacht befinden, wird das schon etwas happiger, trotzdem sollte man es ohne größere Probleme schaffen es enzubauen.
Ein kleiner Hacken ist, dass das Quiet Drive nicht die genaue Größe eines Laufwerks hat, d.h. man muss es ca einen Millimeter anheben um es befestigen zu können.

Und man sollte bedenken, dass die Slotblende auch noch existiert und vor das Quiet Drive geschoben wird, wenn man die Front wieder verschließt.

Hier noch 3 Bilder wie das Quiet Drive im Gehäuse selber aussieht. (Einfach die Kabel wegdenken  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ich hatte Probleme beim Einbau aufgrund des Kabelmanagements.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medina (13. August 2008)

*Temperatur der Festplatte*:

Die Temperaturmessungen wurden bei geschlossenem Gehäuse durchgeführt und per Everest gemessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sollte noch anmerken, dass die Festplatte sich im Luftzug des vorderen Gehäuselüfters befand, bevor sich umgebaut wurde.

Die maximale Temperatur wurde erreicht indem ich 3x Den Disk Bench von Everest hab drchlaufen lassen der die " Average Read Access" ermittelt. Ein Test dauert ca 10 Minuten.

Ohne dem Quiet Drive stieg die Temperatur nur sehr langsam an und erreichte den oben zu sehen Maximalwert von 42°C. 

Mit Quieet Drive sah das aber ganz anders aus. Innerhalb von 2 Minuten war die Festplatte auf 40° und stieg bis zum Ende der Test auf 49°C an!

Den Idle Wert habich nach einschalten des Pc's gemessen. Es wurde jedoch zuerst 30 Minuten gewartet.

Nach Erreichen des Maximalwertes sank die Temperatur nur sehr langsam wieder und nach einer Stunde war sie bei 40°C wo sie nun auch bleibt. Das heisst das ist eigentlich ihr Idle Wert.

*Lautstärke*:

Meiner Meinung nach macht das Quiet Drive was es laut seinem Namen soll. Es dämpft die normalen Drehgeräusche der Festplatte komplett weg. Meine Gehäuselüfter sind da lauter, obwohl sie auf 5V laufen.

Das Schreib- und Lesegeräusch ist auch angeneem gesunken, auch wenn nicht vollkommen verschwunden. Aber das hab ich auch nciht erwartet.

*Fazit*:

Das Quiet Drive ist wirklich nur dazu da, die Geräusche der Festplatte zu unterdrücken so gut es geht, was auch wirklich gut macht.
Wer sich jedoch einen Kühleffeckt erhofft, wird bitter enttäuscht. Genau der andere Fall ist eingetreten, sie wurde wärmer als zuvor.
Wer sich eine Kühlung erhofft sollte sich lieber mal den Test vom xTc zum Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler anschauen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-scythe-ita-kaze-hdd-kuehler.html#post192317

Für Silent-Fans ist das Quiet Drive jedoch eine Empfehlung vor mir. Ob man dafür ca 30€ ausgibt ist die andere Sache. (Ich habs für€ 15 bekommen ^^)


Also, ich hoffe ich konnte euch damit einen guten Einblick zum Scythe Quiet Drive geben und hoffe ihr seid zufrieden damit.

Falls noch irgenwelche Wünsche offen sind, könnt ihr sie ruhig äußern. Wenn möglich werde ich sie erfüllen.

greetz Michael


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

Liegt die Platte rundherum auf Schaumstoff auf?


----------



## Medina (13. August 2008)

Ja, dazwischen ist nur oben und unten auf den großen Flächen der dicke Wärmeleitlappen.

greetz


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

Thx...


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

Toller Test. Danke für die Werbung. 

Was mich aber interessiert, was ist das für eine Festplatte die du verbaust. Hättest du vielleicht noch erwähnen können. Oder kann sein das ich es übersehen hab. 


Gruß


----------



## Medina (13. August 2008)

Oh, stimmt, sry, habich vergessen, werde ich noch oben hinzufügen. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Digger (13. August 2008)

heyho, 

sag ma hast du bei post#2 bilder reingestellt? sieht anhand der lücken danahch aus.

ich seh nämlich keine bilder mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2008)

Der Test ist dir super gelungen. 

Ein Bekannter von mir hat mich letztens angehauen (aua), ob ich ihm einen Silent Rechner fürs Internet zusammenstellen kann.
Es soll eine reine Internet-und Office Maschine werden.

Werde ich demnächst mal machen, dann könnt ihr fleißig kritisieren oder verbessern. 

Auf jeden Fall ist das Scythe Quiet Drive dafür bestens geeignet, um den PC wirklich ruhig zu stellen.
Dass die Festplatte in dem Ding heißer als normal wird, habe ich mir schon gedacht.


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

Ist aber bei allen Boxen so, kommt zwangslaeufig


----------



## Medina (13. August 2008)

> Werde ich demnächst mal machen, dann könnt ihr fleißig kritisieren oder verbessern.



Aber gerne doch



> Ist aber bei allen Boxen so, kommt zwangslaeufig



Jo, is eigentlich klar, Hitzestau und so^^

Ähm, wegen den Bildern..ich seh auch keine mehr?
Also die ausm ersten Post noch, und die Temperaturanzeige aber aus Teil1 und Teil2 nichts.

Hat die wer entfernt?
Wenn sich bis morgen nichts geändert hat lad ich se nochmal hoch, soll doch alles Ordnung hier haben

greetz


----------



## Medina (14. August 2008)

moinmoin

So, Bilder sind wieder hochgeladen und eingefügt
Hoffe dieses mal bleiben sie auch da

greetz


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> moinmoin
> 
> So, Bilder sind wieder hochgeladen und eingefügt
> Hoffe dieses mal bleiben sie auch da
> ...



THX


----------



## Medina (14. August 2008)

Kein Prob
Frag mich nur immernoch warum die auf einmal verschwunden sind....hm, mysteriös^^


*Lautstärke-Update:
*
Also, die Festplatte befindet sich ca 1 Meter entfernt auf Höhe meines Kopfes, hört sich aber so an, als würde sie ca 5 Meter weiter weg unter einem Schreibtisch stehen. Das gilt alles aber für die Lese- und Schreibgeräusche.

Die Drehungen der HDD sind rein gar nicht zu hören

greetz


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. August 2008)

also ich hab das gute Stück auch und ich mag es nie wieder her geben! die Geräusche sind zwar nicht komplett weg aber nur noch minimal wahrnehmbar. ich höre nur noch die 2.Platte im idle. beim Zugriff höre ich sie immer noch. Die Temps meiner Platte gehen nicht über 45°C. 


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Medina (14. August 2008)

Im Normalfall/gebrauch die von meiner auch nicht. Ich hatte sie halt speziell belastet um zu sehen wie warm die maximal wird. So warm wurde sie nicht mal als ich 30  minz lange was kopiert habe.


----------



## TheSomberlain (14. August 2008)

Schöner Test, sehr schön formuliert und bebildert.

Finde die Leistung von dem Teil schon gut, nur der Temperaturanstieg ist schon ein bisschen sehr hoch. Wobei die Wärmeleitlappen auch echt komisch aussehen.

Aber trotzdem, wer es leise mag wird mit dem Teil wohl echt glücklich werden!


----------



## y33H@ (14. August 2008)

Schön 

cYa


----------



## Medina (14. August 2008)

Danke

Ja, also ich finde den Temp anstieg jetzt nicht so dramatisch. Wie gesagt, das war die absolute Maximalbelastung, die man unabsichtlich nicht hinbekommen wird. Im normalfall wird sie nicht wärmer als 45° und das auch nur wenn man sehr lange viel kopiert.

Die Wärmeleitpads sind doch schon recht dick(ca2mm), die hätte man vllt dünner gestalten können

Und leise ist das Teil auf jeden Fall
Ich kann mal gukkn wie das ganze sich anhört wenn der PC unter! meinem Schreibtisch steht.

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2008)

Jep, würde mich mal interessieren, wie dein subjektives Gefühl für die Lautstärke ist.
Natürlich lenken die Lüfter ab, aber vielleicht kannst du den Unterschied trotzdem wahrnehmen.


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Hast du ne alte richitg laute Platte zum testen? Da sollte der Unterschied am ehesten rauszufinden sein.


----------



## Medina (14. August 2008)

Also sie ist leiser als meine Externe. Das ist eine Seagate FreeAgent Pro 500GB.

Hm, mit was kann man das Vergleichen. Zb wenn man mit einem Löffel gegen ein Glas klopft is das ja schon recht laut. Nun füllt man Wasser ins Glas und macht das selbe. Es ist zwar immernoch hörbar aber wesentlich leiser.

Die HDD war zwar nicht so laut wie wenn man mit einem Löffel gegen ein Glas klopft aber sie dürfte um das selbe verhältnis leiser geworden sein.

Also ich höre nur noch die Lüfter von meinem System


----------



## DaxTrose (19. August 2008)

*Kleiner Tipp:*
Das eine Wärmeleitpad direkt auf die Festplattenplatine legen. Somit füllt man den Luftraum mit Wärmeleitpads aus und nicht mit Luft! Hat bei mir gute 5°C gebracht!
Scythe Quiet Drive Festplattendämmung : Verarbeitung & Montage - Review Hartware.net
 Meine Werte mit Samsung  SpinPoint F1 32MB SATA II HD103UJ:
Normaler Windowsbetrieb: *28°C*
Nach dem kopieren von 500 GByte (etwa 80 Minuten): *39°C*
Die Werte sind mit HD Tune ausgelesen und es ist ein Lüfter unterhalb des einen HDD-Gehäuse. Daher ist die untere Platte noch mal um bis zu 6°C kühler und wird nicht wärmer als 33°C. Die angegebenen Werte sind von der oberen Platte (sieh Bilder). 
Habe aber auch mal gelesen, dass es Festplatten am liebsten kuschlig warm haben wollen. So um die 30-45° C  ist wohl genau richtig.  Wenn sie zu  kühl sind  geht's  auf die Lager.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medina (23. August 2008)

Okay, danke, werde ich bei Bedarf mal ausprobieren. Aber ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit den Temps. Meine Externe wird auch ständig über 50° warm. Das sollte kein Problem sein.
BTW: Schöner PC^^


----------



## Shibi (27. August 2008)

Soo hab mal den Test durchgelesen. Gefällt mir ganz gut das Ding, habs gleich mal bei Caseking bestellt und es sollte in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen. Nur ganz billig ist es net, schonwieder 60€ weg. (hab 2 bestellt)
Hoffe das dämmt wirklich so gut wie du geschrieben hast. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Medina (27. August 2008)

Ich denke du wirst mit zufrieden sein


----------



## Shibi (27. August 2008)

Werde ich hoffentlich morgen wissen. Ich hab sehr hohe Anforderungen, da die Festplatten das einzige sind, das überhaupt noch zu hören ist, und ich hab ein sehr gutes Gehör. 

Das blöde Ding soll endlich kommen, die brauchen schon wieder viel zu lange. ^^Was würde ich dafür geben, wenn ein gescheiter Händler in meiner nähe wäre...

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Medina (28. August 2008)

Wie wärs mit Online-Shops 

Wie hast du deine Laufwerke leise bekommen?^^


----------



## Shibi (28. August 2008)

> Wie wärs mit Online-Shops



Rate mal wo ich es bestell hab ^^
Aber die müssen ja auch erstmal versenden... 

Was meinst du mit Laufwerke leise bekommen? Irgendwie verstehe ich gerade den Sinn der Frage nicht. *aufm Schlauch steh*

mfg, Shibi


----------



## DaxTrose (28. August 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Laufwerke leise bekommen? Irgendwie verstehe ich gerade den Sinn der Frage nicht. *aufm Schlauch steh*



Ich denke er meint Dein DVD-Laufwerk!
Wenn Du das erwartest, was hier geschrieben wurde, wirst Du nicht enttäuscht werden! Da Du so empfindlich auf Lautstärke reagierst, so wie ich, hast Du Dein Gehäuse bestimmt gedämmt und nicht in allen Richtungen offen. Dann wirst Du wohl maximal nur den Zugriff leise hören. Bei meiner Samsung muss ich schon mit dem Ohr genau rangehen. Die HDD-LED war noch nie so wichtig!


----------



## Medina (28. August 2008)

Du hattest doch gemeint, dass deine Festplatte das einzig lauta noch an deinem PC wären. 
D.h. der rest ist leise und da wollte ich mal nachfragen ob du was mit den Laufwerken gemacht hast um die leise zu bekommen


----------



## Shibi (29. August 2008)

Ok ich geb zu die hört man noch. Aber ich benütze sowieso nicht sehr oft CDs/DVDs, und solange keine CD/DVD eingelegt ist, ist das Laufwerk ja geräuschlos. Deshalb stört mich das nicht.

Bzw. hab es mal mit CD-BRemse versucht aber irgendwie hat das nicht geklappt. Keine Ahnung was ich falsch gemacht habe.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Shibi (30. August 2008)

Heute ist das Paket endlich angekommen. Habs gleich mal eingebaut und muss sagen, es ist genauso wie du es beschrieben hast. Die normalen Laufgeräusche hört man nichtmehr, den Zugriff hört man noch gedämpft. Immerhin herrscht jetzt wirklich vollkommene Stille, solange kein Festplattenzugriff herrscht. Echt ein geiles Gefühl, ich will grad nichtmal das Radio anmachen, sondern nur die Stille genießen.


----------



## Medina (31. August 2008)

Sag ich doch
Ich finde es sogar schons törend den PC von meinem Bruder hören zu müssen wenn ich mal kurz bei ihm im Zimmer bin^^


----------



## Shibi (31. August 2008)

Du weisst net wie der Dell XPS Laptop von meinem bruder klingt. Das ist ein Fön ohnegleichen und überhitzt trotzdem.


----------



## Medina (31. August 2008)

Hehe
Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich das Quiet Drive auch noch zusätzlich vom Gehäuse entkoppel
Ma gukkn wann ich wieder Zeit/Lust habe dran rumzuschrauben^^


----------



## Shibi (31. August 2008)

Das ist doch schon entkoppelt. Die silbernen Teile an der Seite sind nur über ein Gummiteil mit dem Gehäuse verbunden. (schwer zu beschreiben, schau es dir mal genau an, wenn du die Mittleren beiden Schrauben rausschraubst siehst du es.) Und der Gummi entkoppelt meiner Meinung nach relativ gut. Ich glaub nicht, dass es sehr viel bringt nochmal extra zu entkoppeln. Aber falls du es machst würde ich natürlich gerne wissen ob es wirklich etwas bringt.  

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Medina (31. August 2008)

Joar, ich weiss, aber so ne "schwebende" Platte hätte was^^


----------



## exa (1. September 2008)

doppelt gemoppelt hält besser^^


----------



## Medina (1. September 2008)

Hehehe, meine Rede


Cool, der Artikel ist auf der HP, welch Ehre


----------



## Shibi (1. September 2008)

Auf welcher HP? Von Scythe?


----------



## Medina (1. September 2008)

Pc Games Hardware
Bei Aktuelle Foren-Artikel


----------



## Shibi (1. September 2008)

ah


----------



## miagi (2. September 2008)

Nachdem ich mir ein neues Gehaeuse, Netzteil, CPU-Kuehler und liefter gekauft hatte war das lauteste in meinem PC die Festplatte, ich hab neben einer recht leisen WD noch eine etwas aeltere IDE 250GB HDD im betrieb. Und die war sowas von laut, als der PC auf dem schreibtisch stand war das wirklich nicht silent und daran war nur die HDD schuld. Dann hab ich mir das Scythe Quiet Drive und alles war supa ^^

Schoener Test btw!


----------



## Medina (2. September 2008)

Danke sehr


----------



## TALON-ONE (13. September 2008)

miagi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir ein neues Gehaeuse, Netzteil, CPU-Kuehler und liefter gekauft hatte war das lauteste in meinem PC die Festplatte, ich hab neben einer recht leisen WD noch eine etwas aeltere IDE 250GB HDD im betrieb. Und die war sowas von laut, als der PC auf dem schreibtisch stand war das wirklich nicht silent und daran war nur die HDD schuld. Dann hab ich mir das Scythe Quiet Drive und alles war supa ^^
> 
> Schoener Test btw!



Für den Preis bekommst ne leisere HD


----------



## mernerp (13. September 2008)

Hi,
Ich hab mir die Kiste auch gekauft. Zusammen mit Samsung F1 750GB.
Schön lautlos, wie bei meinen Vorrednern. Nur leise beim Zugriff.

Allerdings hatte ich beim Zusammenbau Schwierigkeiten.
Als ich die Alu Box zuschrauben wollte hätte ich eine dritte Hand zum Zusammendrücken gebraucht, da die HD doch recht ausfüllend für die Box ist. Da das nicht richtig funktioniert habe ich mit Muskelkraft und Stahlschraube das Alugewinde kaputt gemacht.
Erst als ich dann mit einer Schraubklemme die Alu Hälften richtig fixieren konnte hab ich das Ding zugeschraubt bekommen. ^^
Zum Glück gab es ja vier Schrauben und nicht nur eine deswegen ist das nicht weiter schlimm.

Mein Tipp: Falls Probleme bei den zwei Aluhälften auftauchen, lieber mehr Werkzeug als Gewalt einsetzen. 
Gruß


----------



## Shibi (13. September 2008)

Ich hab mich beim zusammenbauen einfach draufgekniet, 65KG druck reichen schon um das Ding zusammenzudrücken. ^^
Der Box hat das nichts gemacht, die ist stabil. Allerdings sollte man glaub trotzdem nicht sehr viel mehr wiegen sonst verbiet die noch.


----------



## dune (13. September 2008)

mernerp schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte ich beim Zusammenbau Schwierigkeiten.
> Als ich die Alu Box zuschrauben wollte hätte ich eine dritte Hand zum Zusammendrücken gebraucht, da die HD doch recht ausfüllend für die Box ist. Da das nicht richtig funktioniert habe ich mit Muskelkraft und Stahlschraube das Alugewinde kaputt gemacht.
> Erst als ich dann mit einer Schraubklemme die Alu Hälften richtig fixieren konnte hab ich das Ding zugeschraubt bekommen. ^^
> Zum Glück gab es ja vier Schrauben und nicht nur eine deswegen ist das nicht weiter schlimm.


Komisch, hab' 'ne Samsung 1 TB und keine Schwierigkeiten gehabt. Hat alles 1a gepasst.


----------



## Medina (13. September 2008)

Bei mir ist auch die Festplatte einfach dazwischengefluscht, also keine schwierigkeiten beim festschrauben oda so


----------



## Shibi (13. September 2008)

Also bei mir ging es nicht ohne ordentlich zusammendrücken. Die Schrauben waren anfangs alle schräg drin. Liegt evtl. auch an den leicht unterschiedlichen höhen der Festplatten. 1mm mehr macht schon viel aus.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Medina (13. September 2008)

Kann sein, dafür haben bei mir die schrauben net gepasst, die waren zu klein.
Wie auch immer, bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden


----------



## Bommel789 (2. Oktober 2008)

Cooler Test.
Ich habe eine Samsung Platte und finde diese zu laut.
Aber bei den Temperaturen hätte ich Angst vor einem Plattencrash.


----------



## Medina (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab jetzt auch eine neue Samsung drinne (Spinpoit F1 500gb) und da sind die Temperaturen ca 10° Kühler

Da sollte der Festplatte eigentlich nix passieren


----------



## Shibi (3. Oktober 2008)

Meine Platten fühlen sich da drin auch wohl. 
Die Temps sind noch in Ordnung, obwohl ich keinen Lüfter davor habe. 
Und wenn sich die Lebensdauer der Platte um 1 Jahr verringert stört mich das auch nicht sonderlich, ich hab hier noch ne Funktionierende 2GB Festplatte von IBM rumliegen. Und die tut auchnoch. Also wenn ich da 1 Jahr abziehen würde von der Lebensdauer...

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Overlocked (8. November 2008)

Großes Lob und schöner Review Habe sie mir mal heute auch gekaut und muss feststellen: Nichts, man hört nichts mehr- wenn ich alle Lüfter ausstelle, dann höre ich nichts, super silent


----------



## Medina (8. November 2008)

Danke für das Lob^^

Ich hoff, dass ich demnächst mal weider was neues bekomm, was ich auch ma wieder testen kann...in letzer zeit war ziemliche flaute...hoffentlich kommt bald wieder nen lesertest^^


----------



## Shibi (9. November 2008)

Musst dir halt mal wieder was kaufen.


----------



## Digger (9. November 2008)

meine güte, man könnte ja glatt meinen, man wird regelrecht zum geld-ausgeben "gezwungen"


----------



## goliath (15. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mir auch das Scythe Quiet Drive gekauft und bin auch echt zufrieden !

Die Laufgeräusche sind durchweg gedämmt, die Lüfter sind nun wieder das Lauteste 

Vom Einbau her war bei mir alles kein Problem, die HDD musste mit denLeitpads beim Inneren Rahmen etwas "zusammen gedrückt" werden, damit man diese verschrauben konnte...

Aber alles kein Problem, funzt super !

Leider kann ich aufgrund des AMD RAiD Treibers keine Temps mehr auslesen, daher kann ich die Temp Veränderung nicht einschätzen...


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. Februar 2009)

Top...hab  mr das dingen auch bestellt....aber für ne 2,5 zoll platte.  Nur zu empfehlen!!!Ach ja...warum hast du das Kabel so angeschlossen?? Normalerweise schließt man das doch umgekehrt an.....Also die seite wo der stecker eins ist (ein zusammenhängender Stecker) gehört in die Festplatte und das ende wo 2 einzelne stecker dran sind kommen ins Board bzw. ans Netzteil...wollte ich nur erwähnen


----------

